# Matching a textured ceiling



## Sjb

Hi i have removed 2 skylights and patched them over with drywall. I have built up the surface with mud and need to match it with the existing texture and am unsure what tool would work best. I know i wont be able to get it perfect i just want it similar. Any advice


----------



## MrWillys

Crumpled up newspaper.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Easiest texture to match. Put on some mud, and stomp it with a trowel. It's that easy. Practice on a scrap piece of drywall first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Looks like a crows foot brush..stomped tight with overlap.
http://www.krafttool.com/products/b...GWlzHwvUh7dfuTMHKQxFZOv25LYh99FPsgaAoQd8P8HAQ


----------



## Cletus

Mix your mud down like banjo mud, roll it on and blend it to surrounding tex. Stomp it with crows brush overlapping about half way while rotating brush


----------



## Sjb

Whats banjo mud


----------



## VANMAN

Sjb said:


> Whats banjo mud


Thin mud that u would run in a banjo!:thumbup:
Or a gun!


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

Ive seen a similar texture done using a home made tool. The texturer would begin with a mud hawk. The texturer would set a piece of 3" fiberglass insulation over the hawk. Then drape a piece of 4mil plastic over the insulation, and wrapped around the hawk. Fasten the plastic to the handle of the hawk with a duct tape wrap. After rolling or spreading loosely mixed mud over a patch of ceiling, stomp it with this tool. I have lived in ski country for much of my adult life. We used call this texture a ski instructor texture. Ski instructors need summer jobs and often would do remodel work for their winter clients. They would drywall ceilings with a similar texture to this and make a real mess of things. Years later when the botched property was resold, a real drywaller would be called upon to fix the mess.


----------



## Nick Harmon

I'm looking at one to cover with Fresco Harmony on Friday. Main thing is to try not to cut yourself. My favorite is seeing this texture in a bathroom. Bad combo right there.


----------



## Nick Harmon

Sjb said:


> Whats banjo mud


water your mud down more than normal.


----------

